# Problem using my National Irish Laser Card online



## justsally (22 Mar 2006)

Hi,

I'm in the process of trying to register on the 13434 site.    However, when I submit my Laser card number I'm told the card number is incorrect.   I am definitely supplying the number on my Laser Card.  I have no problem using this card when manually purchaisng goods.   I do seem to recall having a similar problem in the past and resorting then to Visa card.    However, as I'm in the process of changing my Visa card from National Irish to Tesco I haven't got a Visa facility at present.

National Irish Bank tell me that they can't check this for me because they are upgrading their facilities!!!.    Has anyone else have this problem.   Btw there is no phone contact for 13434.    A limbo situation.


----------



## moneyhoney (22 Mar 2006)

Had a problem using new Maestro AIB card on motortaxonline - I rang them & they said problem was at their end as they hadn't updated their systems to accept new card nos. but was sorted within a few weeks.............

If you don't have a problem using in shops, imagine it is website's problem.


----------



## justsally (22 Mar 2006)

If it's a website problem I've no way of informing the site owners - they don't accept/acknowledge e-mails and their only telephone number just gives a standard statement "your number is not registerd".

Has anyone registered with 13434 by submitting their *Laser* details.


----------

